# Versions of Kertesz/Vienna "New World" Symphony?



## regnaDkciN (May 24, 2011)

I first discovered this wonderful version of one of my favorite classical works in the early '80s, on a London Stereo Treasury LP that had to have been pressed from the noisiest vinyl ever manufactured -- the sound was awful, but the performance was stunning. In the early days of CD, it was issued on the low-budget "London Weekend Classics" line (while Kertesz's later LSO version, which I don't like as much, got the premium label release). The mastering was much better than the Stereo Treasury LP (not that anything could be much worse), with lovely pianissimos and a three-dimensional soundstage; however, it did have a tilted-up tonal balance, with a lack of bass which made louder passages quite harsh.

In the past few years, there have been three new reissues of this recording, an LP from Speaker's Corner, an SACD from Esoteric, and an SHM-CD. All three of these seem to have the artwork of the original LP, which was lacking on all of the other versions I'd encountered. (One amusing note: although the artwork was the same as the original LP, the text had to be modified since, when the performance was first released, the "New World" was considered to be Dvorak's fifth symphony rather than his ninth.) All three, as far as I know, seem to have been mastered in Japan.

My question: given the graphic similarities, plus the closeness (both in terms of time and geography) of the releases, does anyone know if they were all mastered at the same sessions, or at least from the same set of master tapes?

From what I gather, the Esoteric SACD is spectacular; however, it has been discontinued, and appears not to be available for love nor money. (Believe me, I've tried.) At this point, my vinyl playback system isn't good enough to justify purchasing the LP. There do appear to be copies of the SHM-CD still available (albeit at a price) -- I'd gladly pay that price if the version is sonically close to the Esoteric SACD, but I haven't been able to find any reviews or feedback on the SHM version. Has anyone who has heard them care to comment on the sonic similarities and differences?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I share your frustration with this example, and many others. My interpretation from one poster on a lengthy thread at SA-CD.net, is that the Esoteric SACD Hybrid's CD layer is derived from Decca 96/24 remastering used in the Decca Legends series, although he only relates his experience with the Esoteric SACD Hybrid Curzon.

Related links...

SA-CD.net "new Decca/Esoteric SACD?!" thread

http://www.sa-cd.net/showthread.php?page=1

http://www.sa-cd.net/showthread.php?page=7

Esoteric "New World" description

http://www.esoteric.jp/products/esoteric/disc08121/indexe.html

Re SHM-CDs (one poster's opinion at SA-CD.net)...

"'SHM' ('Super High Material') in the SHM-CDs, does not indicate a new transfer but only a different material standard in the manufacturing of the plastic-coated aluminum disc, one that, to be sure, seems like a technical improvement on paper at least. It may or may not result in greater longevity and shelf-life of the physical product, but it has no impact whatsover on sound (even if the company marketing departments might like you to think otherwise)."

http://www.sa-cd.net/showreviews/6674


----------



## regnaDkciN (May 24, 2011)

Vaneyes said:


> I share your frustration with this example, and many others. My interpretation from one poster on a lengthy thread at SA-CD.net, is that the Esoteric SACD Hybrid's CD layer is derived from Decca 96/24 remastering used in the Decca Legends series, although he only relates his experience with the Esoteric SACD Hybrid Curzon.


Interesting, however, the most obvious point is that, in the case of the Curzon, there is a Decca Legends CD for which the 24/96 master could be used. There is no such release of the Kertesz (they opted to issue his later London version instead). If it is true, as one of the posters in that thread claimed, that everything in the Decca vaults has already been mastered to 24/96 PCM, and that Esoteric was using that for the SACD, then the question arises as to what was the master source for the SHM-CD? Was it the hypothetical new 24/96 digital master, or was it the old digital master used in the London Weekend Classics CD I already have? I notice that the SHM-CD was put out by "Universal Music" in Japan -- I'd like to think that would suggest, since it was put out by the parent company that supposedly has everything already archived in 24/96, that they would have used the same (new?) master they loaned to Esoteric for the SACD, but I can't be sure. I'd hate to spend the money on a pricey Japanese mastering, only to discover it's the same twenty-odd year old mastering that's on the $5.99 CD I've had for years!


----------

